# Japan trip, Up Garage, nearly the last one



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So striaght off the plane Aki picked me up in the hired Cube and we went to see Up Garage

Sort of a second hand place, lots of JDM ICE, wheels and tyres









Full of second had stuff and junk. That said there are a few interesting things








Cheap nasty back box









Tomei thick head gasket









Zeal R34 Sus









Brembo R33 disks and calipers, good value









R32 rear wings









Bling steering wheel cover modelled by Asphalt Jet









HID's









Zeal R33 GTR sus, looks good value









HKS R33 GTR Sus, Aki thinks these are not popular in Japan









I have no idea what this does









I'm not sticking this on my car!

I hope you enjoy all this stuff


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

that headgasket is a bargain..how bigs your suitcase??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I wish I had purchased it now....I was jetagged


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

slightly off topic, but is there a place you can see the headgasket(without stripping the engine)? I've been told that there is but not where to look...??

I fancy a trip to Japan, might see if I can get there next year, with an empty suitcase....and an overdraft..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a GTROC trip later in the year, you would need help as finding anything is not easy


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

wow wish they had somthing like that here


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Class Love looking at the jap garages somethin il prob never witness meself, so really enjoyin your threads. wot is the thing in the last pic that you said you woulndt fit to your car? the before and after pics of the r35 look d same!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it turns the indicators on all the time? why I have no idea....


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

american cars sometimes have that...i think....not sure why??


----------



## o2drift (Jan 30, 2009)

there is another chain of stores called i-parts which can be good for parts as well but they are only in saitama.

enjoy it's a great place the land of j


----------

